# nespresso machine



## veronka2512 (Apr 1, 2013)

Hi guys,

i would like to ask if anyone has any idea where i can repair my nespresso machine.
I bought it in US and when i went to nespresso shops in Dubai i've been told that they dont service machines bought in US 

Any ideas pls!!


----------



## Mandingo (Mar 28, 2013)

no idea but see if this solves any of your problems...worked for me last time

How to Repair a Nespresso | eHow.com


----------



## md000 (Dec 16, 2008)

You will probably have to get it serviced in the US - or by someone other than the nespresso shops.

-md000/Mike


----------



## veronka2512 (Apr 1, 2013)

yeah that's the problem i can't find anyone who is able to fix it. Any number for a good home appliances repair?


----------



## Mandingo (Mar 28, 2013)

Jemston - home appliance repairs in Dubai, UAE


----------

